# #2/#1 blend vs. 2 with additives



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I just want to see if I understand correct. In the winter, a station can either blend #1 with the #2 or, alternatively, use straight #2 with additives? 

I'm getting some pretty significant MPG differences among stations so I am thinking some blend, some just use #2 with additives. Does anyone know of any state regulations where stations have to specify the blend or if they are just using #2 with additives? I'm thinking if MPG is really the difference I seem to be seeing, it might be nice if stations posted this information so you know what you are buying. Thanks!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

That's my understanding of how it works. You can usually tell which ones blend in #1 even if they don't label it because they are more expensive, sometimes on the order of $.20-.50/gallon more than straight #2, depending on the blend. Shoot, straight #2 here is $3.89 right now and there is a station in town selling diesel for $4.65. I don't know why or how because virtually every other station in town is about $4.09 for blended.

There are a few stations that let you choose your blend right at the pump. The pump will have #1, #2, and maybe on or two different blends (30/70, 50/50), in the middle.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks. All of our stations are pretty much the same price, around 4.45 right now. The station I recently bought from was an Irving about 40 miles away from where I usually get diesel. I never purchased diesel at Irving before, but it is doing much better with MPGs. It was 10 cents cheaper, but I think that's more regional. Fuel tends to be slightly less expensive where I bought it. Still have not seen those pumps that let you choose the blend. One of these days I'm sure I'll run into one.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I seem to recall reading somewhere that Irving supplies a premium diesel. 

I once met a guy responsible for the acquisition of military fuels and I remember him telling me that Irving was one of their suppliers.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Interesting. I emailed them a little earlier to see if they can tell me if they are #2 with additives or blended. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This is interesting. I wonder what exactly I am putting into my tank.


----------



## pro439 (Mar 14, 2014)

there is no #1 fuel.It is on highway #2 or enhanced or plus2 #2 fuel for the winter.#1 is a different blend altogether.This fuel is EPA regulated to be a minimum of 40 cetane and 15 PPM.I would be careful of Sunoco diesel unless you are sure other wise.The only other variation is #2 off highway which is usually cut by the company selling it w/kerosene and you don't want to use kerosene to cut fuel these days as it has no sulfur or "added lubrication package" like before in the "old days"You will be buying fuel system parts as high psi fuel injection systems won't put up w/it.Take lift pumps,fuel pumps,high psi fuel pumps and injectors out just about as fast as you have them put in


----------

